# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  LASERDISC to DVD recording capability?

## seriph1

Hi folks 
I am wondering if, by some miracle, someone out there still have a LASERDISC player and has set it up so it can be dubbed onto HDD, then DVD. 
A longshot I know, but I have seen an old film that is not/will not be available on DVD and would love to buy the LD and get it put onto a format that was 21st century relevant.  
I am of course, willing to pay for the LABOUR costs of said transfer .... this is NOT for resale  -  it is an obscure title and only available in a format that could be enjoyed by English speakers, until VHS died 
Thanks

----------


## Moondog55

I know this is not what you want but they still turn up on the EE-vil -Bate now and then  Laserdisc Player Pioneer CLD-3390, and Lexicon RF demodulator + 299 Lasedisc | eBay  Pioneer CLD-D606 Laserdisc Player (NTSC) and 38 LD's | eBay  Panasonic Laser Disc LASERDISC LD Video Cd player PAL NTSC | eBay

----------


## Bloss

http://www.dvdinfinity.com.au/laserdisc_to_dvd.htm  
and there are plenty of others around. Not cheap though.

----------


## seriph1

Thanks heaps folks   -   received word back from the transfer houses that I am breaking the law by copying copyrighted material for personal use   -   I interpret this as meaning they couldn't be bothered doing a single, small job. 
FWIW there is no breach of the law in doing this   -   got advice on such things years ago. even for archival and later retrieval purposes, a purchaser has paid for unlimited private usage rights when they buy the disc/tape etc.  -  but that's not what this is about ... 
Thanks for your help and advice

----------


## thetrooper

hey mate whats the name of the movie ?    
cheers scott

----------


## seriph1

The film is les miserables.  
1996 French starring jean Paul belmondo.  
Not the musical.

----------


## seriph1

Btw it has been released on DVD in France but has no subtitles therefore ...

----------


## chrisp

Have you tried some of the subtitle websites?  e.g. Les miserables (results) - subtitles - download divx subtitles from the biggest open subtitles database

----------


## seriph1

I have never heard of subtitles websites   -   the film I am looking for is definitely there but do you know how (or if) I would be able to add them to a purchased DVD of the film? I know how to rip to HDD etc. but I've never tried to add ST's

----------


## chrisp

What I have done is rip the DVD and rebuild it to another DVD adding the subtitle tracks.  The trick is to ensure that the subtitle file matches the DVD version (the running time is a good guide). 
You can also just rip the DVD and use a player like VLC Media Player to play the mpg and srt files together (i.e. play it from a hard drive without rebuilding another DVD).

----------


## seriph1

That makes sense ... I believe that my mate's DVD of Moroder's Metropolis was done using similar methods, but went far further than just adding subtitles   -   from memory, the guy who did the work (out of friustration that the Moroder title was not available, even after 25 years) started with the remastered 'original' DVD source material, then colourised the sections to match Moroder's, then added soundtrack, THEN added the ST's. Took him a year or more if I recall correctly. 
It was an amazing feat though. No idea if it that version is available even now actually. 
UPDATE: It is available now commercially, but even at 1080p this version is no match for the remaster, therefore I suspect my mate's version is still superior. Pretty impressive, but I guess the originator of the copy wasn't bothered by using copyrighted material. Whoever did the Blu Ray of Moroder's doesn't have that luxury ... shame though that a killer version of the "Moroder" film have never been made. I am sure some purists will think it should have never been made .... I don't care    :Biggrin:   Giorgio Moroder Presents Metropolis Blu-ray

----------

